# Best Travel Rod



## 1Fisher77316 (Nov 1, 2016)

I've used a couple of Eagle Claw pack rods for a variety of ultra light to light spinning rod applications with great results. No, they are not "high dollar" but they perform very well.
Tight lines!
1Fisher77316


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

I use a lot of travel rods in all sizes

Browning 7.5' lightweight rods...I break them on baby tarpon close to the boat (primarily beginners cupping the rod boatside) but they cast weightless plastics like crazy and cost $80. I was using salt striker types, but they're too stiff to cast very light baits. 

A good St. Croix for 15-40 pound fish. Good for medium tarpon and snapper type fishing with small jigs. 

Daiwa Saltigas for big 50+ pound fish. They are stiff with all the ferrules, but flex enough to cast 2 ounce jigs.

I also have a couple of big Okuma rods in the mix and don't distinguish between them and the Saltigas. 

All of these have been good and while the little Browning rods break, it's because I'm abusing the hell of of them and using them way out of their design limits. Before I found them, I really struggled to be able to catch baby tarpon on spinning rods because of presentation. I normally wouldn't speak up for something that breaks, but I accept it with these things because of the upside. 

Sorry I don't know the particular models on the rods.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I like the LL Bean 7', 4 piece travel rod. I have two of these that have gone around the world several times. I have had them for over 5 years and they have held up well. They cost $99. For Christmas I was given this telescoping rod https://www.amazon.com/Sougayilang-...58892&sr=1-4&keywords=telescopic+fishing+pole . This pole does not cast anywhere near as good as the LL Bean rod but for those trips where I am just going to be catching large mouth, small mouth, walleye or pan fish this rod gets the job done for $30. The advantage to the telescoping rod is that it collapses really small and you don't need a tube to put it in to store it in your suitcase. Good luck on the trip!


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

X2 on the LL Bean rods in general. 

I have 3 of their rods which have held up very well including a 5' ultralite. Although the 5 footer is only 2-piece, it should fit into a duffle bag.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Tsunami 3 piece was 7'6" is now 7' 4" ..... ICM


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Another vote for Tsunami and they are hard to beat for the $$$!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks. I'll check that out.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Bought a set of the new Cabela's Salt Striker travel rods--spin and baitcast. Nice action and components in three piece models.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

If Im traveling and I know I need a rod for a short trip I usually bring a 2 piece 7' loomis rod. They let me carry it on and stow it in an overhead bin.


----------

